# Child Protection Social Workers



## aus2012 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have noticed there are several recruitment campaigns for child protection social workers from the UK. Is it possible for a social worker from the United States to apply for theses positions? I have over seven years of experience in child welfare in the United States.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes you can. As long as you have the contacts from these campaigns. The problem you'll need to take up some corses on arrival (TAFE). US system is not Considered as vigilant as UK or AUS.


----------

